# Odin Help!



## codye09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Made an Odin backup of my phone with p3droid's app so that I could flash the gingerbread leak. Now i'm trying to flash back using my backup and keep getting an error. Odin 1.8 gets to movinand.bin and fails to write it. I apologize if I've posted this in the wrong place. I read these forums often but have never started my own thread. I'd really appreciate any help.


----------

